# 2014 Cruze LT exhaust noise at 2300-2500 rpm's?



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just replied to your post in the other thread.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi tlucas,

I'm sorry to hear about your concern of a noise in your new 2014 Chevy Cruze. Have you spoken to your dealership yet? I'd be happy to look in to this further. If you would like my assistance please private message me your name, address, phone number, VIN, involved dealer and current mileage.

Thank you,

Andraya R. (assisting Erica and Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Andraya. I checked the fuel/brake lines and bracket and adjusted as suggested in another thread, and for now, the problem is solved! Thanks again for following up.


----------

